# Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Charlie Demerjian von Semiaccurate.com berichtet, das HP, nach seinen Aussagen, der größte Kunde von Microsoft, für seine ARM basierten Geräte kein Windows für Arm mehr einsetzen wolle. Der Grund hierfür sei in Microsofts eigenem Tablet namens Surface auf ARM basis zu finden. Stattdessen wolle HP auf Google, also einem Linux Derivat, setzen. 

Dem aber nicht genug. Laut Charlie, würde man hören, das auch praktisch alle anderen OEMs ein oder mehrere ihrer Windows für ARM Produkte einstellen, um die meisten davon mit Android zu erneuern. 



> That said, HP may be the first, but SemiAccurate is hearing just about  every OEM out there is scrapping one or more WART designs, with most  renewing Android efforts with every resource at their disposal


Charlie unterstellt in seinem Artikel Microsoft sogar Indurstriespionage


> ...Then Microsoft just unveiled one of the largest and most unethical industrial espionage campaigns of the last few decades,...


und spricht davon, das Microsoft in Zukunft keine Relevanz mehr für die Zukunft des Computers mehr besitzen würde, und Google der neue beste Freund der OEMs sei. Also praktisch den Untergang von Windows, und eventuell den Aufstieg von Linux?


> Yes, if rumors SemiAccurate hears are true, a whole flock of formerly  close Microsoft partners just decided that their new best friend is now  Google, Microsoft is no longer relevant to computing’s future.


Quelle:
HP said to dump Microsoft over Surface | SemiAccurate

PS: Ich habe die Zitate nicht übersetzt, da ich es als schwierig empfinde die Zwischentöne dabei zu erhalten. Sofern gewünscht, kann ich eine sinngemäße Übersetzung noch nachliefern.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Hat Intel mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Kurz Zusammenfassung: Wenn MS HW mit WIN herstellt stört es die Hersteller baut Google Geräte mit Android stört es sie nicht. 
Mit Android werden sie sich bei den Updates keine Freunde machen.


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Hat Intel mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Interessante News. Mal sehen wie viel davon wahr ist.

Allerdings frage ich mich was intel im Titel verloren hat?!


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Hat Intel mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Ich seh grad nicht was das mit Intel zu tun haben soll. Klickhascherei, wa?


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Hat Intel mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

oh ... 

Äh... Hat da jemand ein Intel gesehen?? 

Ich nicht *duck und weg*

Danke Golden Mic  Ich lese und schreibe wohl zur Zeit zu oft Intel...


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Ich würde dir empfehlen den Threadtitel noch abzuändern


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Wieso?

Siehst du da was von wegen Intel? 

Du hast wohl Halos 

Ne Spaß beseite. Danke  Wird Zeit, das ich vom Rechner weg komm.


----------



## mrnils253 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Der Untergang von Windows 
Dafür sind die zu Weit verbreitet.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Ja ich musste auch herzhaft schmunzeln, als ich das gelesen habe.

Dafür müsstne die ganzen OEMs nämlich mal wirklich Eier in der Hose haben und eben ihre Rechner ohne Windows anbieten, was ich nicht so wirklich glauben kann, aber die Macht MS zu stürzen hätten Sie eventuell sogar.


----------



## Sturmi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



> That said, HP may be the first, but SemiAccurate is hearing just about  every OEM out there is scrapping one or more WART designs, with most  renewing Android efforts with every resource at their disposal


Es geht in diesem Text um die ARM-Tablets, HP wird also weiterhin das x86 Windows verwenden. Also nicht wirklich eine Hiobsbotschaft, den HP ist ja nicht gerade einer der Big-Player im Tabletmarkt.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Ja, das hab ich ja auch so geschrieben. Es gibt aber eben auch den letzten von mir Zitierten Satz, der bzgl ARM allein eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. Ok, ja, ARM wird als DIE Zukunft von vielen gesehen mit den ganzen Mobilgeräten, aber dann würde die Aussage halt trotzdem wieder stimmen, weil man eben den "Computer der Zukunft" eben nicht mehr als Desktop Maschine betrachtet, weil die eh ausstarben, womit MS dann mit seinem MS eh ein Problem hätte. Die brauchen ja die "Casuals", die Windows entweder zum zocken oder halt weils im Betrieb genutzt wird, brauchen.

Im Betrieb kann man aber auch auf Linux umsteigen, vor allem, wenn die Leute sich eh schon an Linux "gewöhnt" haben über die Mobil-Sparte. Es kommt ja nicht von ungefährt, das MS auf den ARM Zug aufspringen will.


----------



## Citynomad (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Der gute Charly schreibt ja gerne etwas reißerisch. Einzig bei WoA wird es etwas weniger Abnahme durch die OEMs geben... das ist aber auch das uninteressanteste Produkt von Windows 8. Wer ein vernünftiges Tablet mit Windows will holt sich eh ein X86er.
Außerdem wird nicht alles ansatzweise so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## spionkaese (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Hat Intel mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Kurz Zusammenfassung: Wenn MS HW mit WIN herstellt stört es die Hersteller baut Google Geräte mit Android stört es sie nicht.
> Mit Android werden sie sich bei den Updates keine Freunde machen.


Wieso das?
Der Source Code ist verfügbar, das einzige Problem besteht im einpflegen der Treiber und eventuell der Hersteller eigenen UI (und das dauert halt, deswegen gibts für die meisten Androidgeräte keine Updates).
Android an sich hat kein Problem mit Updates, das ganze wird nur extrem erschwert durch Touchwiz, Sense, Motoblur & Co.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Ich meinte genau das mit den Anpassung, da wird jeder Hersteller seine eigne UI machen und das heißt arbeit für den Hersteller.
Also mehr Aufwand.


----------



## spionkaese (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meinte genau das mit den Anpassung, da wird jeder Hersteller seine eigne UI machen und das heißt arbeit für den Hersteller.
> Also mehr Aufwand.


Müssen sie halt damit aufhören, stören wirds sicher keinen.
Mal davon abgesehen haben sie bei Windows doch auch nichts verändert, warum also jetzt damit anfangen?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Um sich abzuheben, sonst wird es nichts. Das gilt vorallem für die 7" Geräte wegen dem Nexus 7.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Der Untergang von Windows
> Dafür sind die zu Weit verbreitet.


 So wie der Weltmarktführer bei den Handys mit dem Namen Nokia?
Oh moment. Da stimmt was nicht (mehr).



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meinte genau das mit den Anpassung, da  wird jeder Hersteller seine eigne UI machen und das heißt arbeit für den  Hersteller.
> Also mehr Aufwand.


Würden die das nicht direkt ins System einprogrammieren sondern die UIs und Erweiterungen als App anbieten bzw. einbinden dann würde es in dem Fall keine Probleme geben (Man kann die Geräte auch so schon mit anderen Themes, Tastaturen etc. aufrüsten nur die Hersteller wollen immer ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen).


----------



## skyw8lk3r (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Hat Intel mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

als wenn das bei microsoft mit den updates besser ist 

siehe htc hd2...welches genug power besitzt um windows phone 7 locker stämmen könnte

oder das nokia lumia 900 soll doch auch nicht updatefähig auf das neue Windows 8 sein
hab ich letztens erst gelesen Apfeltalk - Telekom lehnt Nokia Lumia 900 ab

ich bin der meinung das windows kein wirklich besserer partner als google ist


----------



## Das Daub (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Wie geil  

HP soll nicht rumheulen sondern mal ein gutes Tablet erfinden, dann klappt es auch mit den Kunden


----------



## Medcha (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Das ist schon n Hammer, dass MS einfach mal eben nen Pad zur Einführung von Win 8 aufn Markt schmeisst. Und so wie es scheint, ohne das vorher mit den entsprechenden Seiten kommuniziert zu haben. Und während der Entwicklung von Win 8, haben die Partner Hardware-mäßig schön die Hosen runter gelassen und schwupp ist ein Konkurrenzprodukt am Start von einem Konzern, der nicht plant nur n paar 1000 Dinger davon zu verkaufen. Industriespionage ist genau der richtige Begriff.

Ein für uns positiver Punkt, ist die Tatsache, dass immer Druck auf den Tabletmarkt entsteht. Die idiotischen Preise von 600-700 Euro für son albernes Ding sind gezählt. Google hat mitm Nexus 7 auch was interessantes am Start und nun Microsoft für 10". Und wer mag kann sein Gewissen pseudo-mäßig beruhigen und keine Microsoftprodukte (mehr) kaufen, aber abgezockt werden wir am Ende doch wieder. Wenigstens gibts langsam Druck auf die Preise.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben Sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Pfff. Sind wir bei PC Games hier. Erst wenn ich höre, das AMD, NVidia, Intel UND die Master Studios (EA, UBI etc) Windows und Direct X NICHT mehr unterstützen würde ich als PC Gamer nervös.

Das den Tablet OEM die Sache nicht gefällt - lol - wundert's nicht. Müssen sie doch ab sofort mit Apple und MS konkurieren. Das ist irgendwie, wie wenn die Klitschko Brüder einen Kurs Box-Anfänger aufmischen würden.

Die andere (viel interressantere) Frage : Findet Microsoft einen Fertiger, der Surface in ausreichender Stückzahl und Qualität liefern kann - oder wirds ein Geister-Produkt ? Die Fertigungskapazitäten sind global Begrenzt - Fertiger sind vertraglich gebunden. Und neue Kapazitäten zu schaffen ist heute ebenfalls global teuer geworden. Auch für ein Unternehmen wie Microsoft gelten die Regeln und Möglichkeiten von globalen Märkten und begrenzten Ressourcen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Charlie unterstellt in seinem Artikel Microsoft sogar Indurstriespionage und spricht davon, das Microsoft in Zukunft keine Relevanz mehr für die Zukunft des Computers mehr besitzen würde, und Google der neue beste Freund der OEMs sei. Also praktisch den Untergang von Windows, und eventuell den Aufstieg von Linux?


Computer ungleich Tablet und mit einem ARM-Tablet statt an einem Windows-PC arbeiten? "Keine Relevanz mehr für die Zukunft des Computers" ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Naja, der "Desktop" ist doch dank cloud und Smartphones/Tablets eh schon lange "tot" 
Aber ja, man hätte es auch mit ARM Windows ist tot, aber Charlie hat halt allgemein "computer" geschrieben 

Deswegen hab ichs ja zitiert, dann kann sich jeder selbst raus suchen, wie ers verstehen will


----------



## Quake2008 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Naja das von Ende von 3Dfx wurde auch durch die Eigenproduktion der Grafikkarten erwirkt.

Aber warum sollte MS keinen eigenen Tables herstellen dürfen. Ich finde das sogar gut, hoffe so das auch mal die Software auf die Hardware optimiert wird wie bei Apple. Das schmeckt den Herrstellern nicht weil diese wiederum irgend was verbauen damit es läuft und somit Ihrern Profit steigern ohne nennenswerte optimierung seitens Microsoft.


----------



## Medcha (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Naja das von Ende von 3Dfx wurde auch durch die Eigenproduktion der Grafikkarten erwirkt.
> 
> Aber warum sollte MS keinen eigenen Tables herstellen dürfen. Ich finde das sogar gut, hoffe so das auch mal die Software auf die Hardware optimiert wird wie bei Apple. Das schmeckt den Herrstellern nicht weil diese wiederum irgend was verbauen damit es läuft und somit Ihrern Profit steigern ohne nennenswerte optimierung seitens Microsoft.


 Warum? Ganz einfach: MS hat in der Entwicklung von Win 8 etliche geheime Informationen sammeln können. Und da die anderen von diesen Plänen nichts wussten, ist das Industriespionage.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



Medcha schrieb:


> Warum? Ganz einfach: MS hat in der Entwicklung von Win 8 etliche geheime Informationen sammeln können. Und da die anderen von diesen Plänen nichts wussten, ist das Industriespionage.


 

 Was für ein Bullshit.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Nexus Tablet? 

Gut da steht noch der Name eines Herstellers drauf, aber diese werden da nicht viel mitzureden haben bei der Entwicklung. Ich denke Microsoft wollte sicher gehen, dass Windows 8 auf Tablets richtig bei den Kunden ankommt, denn wenn es das tut, dann sind die OEMs sowieso wie auf dem Desktop Markt gezwungen Win8 zu nutzen.


----------



## danthe (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Wollte HP nicht aus dem Smartphone-/Tabletmarkt komplett aussteigen, oder haben sie das nicht sogar schon?
Dann sind die Aussagen doch ziemlicher Käse.
Oder in was baut HP so alles ARMs rein? Machen die auch irgendwelche eingebetteten Systeme oder so?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



danthe schrieb:


> Wollte HP nicht aus dem Smartphone-/Tabletmarkt komplett aussteigen, oder haben sie das nicht sogar schon?
> Dann sind die Aussagen doch ziemlicher Käse.


Nach der wievielten Rollerückwärts? 

Die haben sich doch ständig widersprochen nach den HP Touchpad... Die Ausrichtung des Konzerns ist glaub ich nicht wirklich 100% klar.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*



Medcha schrieb:


> Warum? Ganz einfach: MS hat in der Entwicklung von Win 8 etliche geheime Informationen sammeln können. Und da die anderen von diesen Plänen nichts wussten, ist das Industriespionage.



Cool, und jetzt bitte noch mit Begründung und ordentlicher Beweisführung. Sonst könnte ich mich auch hinstellen und behaupten, dass Apple bei vielen geklaut hat.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Das betrifft vielleicht den Tablet-Markt. Widnwos Surface wird schon jetzt gefürchtet.
Den Desktop-Markt wird dies kaum beeinflussen . Und der Untergang von "Windows" bzw.Microsoft ... lol


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Natürlich sind sie jetzt angepisst, wird ihnen doch "aufgezwungen" die Qualität der eigenen Hardware zu erhöhen wenn sie Geräte mit Win8 rausbringen wollen. Wenn sie bessere Geräte machen, kann ihnen Surface ohnehin nicht das Wasser abgraben (bspw. mit UMTS/LTE, gibt ja scheinbar ein paar mehr Ecken, die von entsprechenden Partnern besser gemacht werden könnten)


----------



## Spone (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

lustige aktion von ms 
sind eigentlich schon preise zum surface bekannt?


----------



## Hugo78 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Microsoft: Haben sie mit Surface den Bogen überspannt?*

Wenn CHAR_lie gegen etwas basht, entwickel ich spontan Sympathie für genau diese Sache. 

In dem Sinn, möge Surface ARMWIN8 rocken!


----------

